# Best online spider invert shop



## shaneo95 (Jan 5, 2008)

Whats the best place to order your tarantula invert shops


----------



## Reaper941 (Mar 21, 2008)

For me, the Spider shop.

TheSpiderShop:- - Suppliers of Arachnids and other quality Invertebrates

Brilliant!


----------



## shaneo95 (Jan 5, 2008)

How do they post there tarantulas do they just go to the post office


----------



## Becky (Mar 26, 2007)

Pack them in a box and then goes down the post office yep. They arrive at your door the next day. Lee's great. Apart from private people, he's the only person i buy from online.


----------



## spider_mad (Mar 8, 2007)

For me it has to be spidershop.
As far as postage, yes they use the post office however when posting send special next day delivery before x time, usually before 1pm. Also when cold weather they use heat packs and if weather is really bad will wait till it is suitable


----------



## joe0709 (Sep 22, 2007)

got to be the spider shop. awesome guy to deal with. had quite a few t's of him now and they all arrive alive and in perfect condition.

quality


----------



## manic (Apr 2, 2008)

spider shop here too :no1: excellent service all around!


----------



## snickers (Aug 15, 2007)

I've used spidershop and virginia cheeseman. Both offer a really good service.


----------



## bmsonline (Feb 7, 2008)

I only use the Spidershop and Tarantula Barn as their prices are generally pretty good compared to other online shops. They always come well packaged and on time.

Alex


----------



## ferretlad (Mar 6, 2008)

I use Spidershop and Tarantula-shop.com both offer a great sevice.


----------



## shaneo95 (Jan 5, 2008)

Is there any labels to tell you theres livestock in their?


----------



## Lucifus (Aug 30, 2007)

shaneo95 said:


> Is there any labels to tell you theres livestock in their?


I believe lee adds a sticker saying fragile too it. Not sure if he adds one saying live insects.


----------

